# Late 64 Stingray



## MAD BRAD (Jan 31, 2015)

Found this in Dec trying to fix it up


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

You know, I always thought it would be easier to walk around if I hung the Christmas tree on the ceiling.  However, the eating at the table must be hard.  Hanging the bike from the ceiling, well, we all do it.  I use hooks.  You must have some pretty strong fishing line.

Just kidding around...

Very nice bike!


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 22, 2015)

Good color, great find.


----------

